# Problemas en el disco duro. ¿Copia de seguridad?(finalizado)

## cameta

Hace unos dias que el disco duro hace unos ruidos extraños. Hoy he tenido que ejecutar el fsck debido a la corrupción del sistema. ¿Hay alguna manera de poder copiar todo el sistema en otro disco duro y así evitar tener que volver a instalar?

De momento estoy copiando los archivos más importantes a otro disco duro que tengo en el ordenador para evitar una perdida catastrófica.

----------

## quilosaq

Para mi la mejor opción es arrancar con un linux live y ejecutar un 

```
# cp -a root_origen root_destino
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Para mi la mejor opción es arrancar con un linux live y ejecutar un 
> 
> ```
> # cp -a root_origen root_destino
> ```
> ...

 siempre uso eso

cp -a

----------

## DieBarloqui

Q'tal?  Te recomiendo algo me ha sido de enorme utilidad en casos como el tuyo, que es armarte un stage4 por las dudas, siguiendo esta maravillosa guía.... que te indica como hacerlo y después como comenzar a partir del mismo!!!! O bien te lo podes "scriptear" a tu medida.... Espero sea de utilidad...

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Custom_Stage4

Salu2!!!

Diego.-

----------

## agdg

Yo he usado rsync para sincronizar el contenido, y después tan solo es editar /etc/fstab para cambiar los UUID.

Te dejo una guía que elaboré en su momento: Realizar una copia de seguridad del sistema

----------

## i92guboj

Puedes copiarlo como tú prefieras. Sólo unos consejos:

Hazlo desde un livecd, monta el origen como read-only para asegurarte de que no hay cambios en el sistema origen durante la copia. Esto ayuda a garantizar que no habrá inconsistencias, aunque en general no debería haber grandes problemas incluso si no sigues este paso. Pero, mejor prevenir.

Asegúrate de que la utilidad que usas preserva permisos y usuarios, esto es MUY importante. Con cp debes usar -a. El método es distinto según la utilidad que escojas.

Tras copiar el sistema al destino puede que tengas que ajustar algunas rutas en los nuevos /etc/fstab y /boot/grub/grub.conf (o equivalente). Por supuesto, también tendrás que instalar grub (o lo que sea) en el sector de arranque del nuevo disco.

Por lo demás, no hay que hacer nada especial.

----------

## cameta

Muchísimas gracias

El disco duro me ha vuelto a dar problemas al arrancar y estoy seguro que llegará un momento que va a fallar completamente. 

Montar el origen read only supongo que es así no?

mount -t ext3 -o ro /dev/sda4

aunque no estoy muy seguro donde montarlo.

----------

## i92guboj

Lo puedes montar donde quieras, el propósito es poder acceder a su contenido. Por ejemplo, si arrancas desde un livecd (de Gentoo o de cualquier otra distro, no importa), puedes crear dos directorios llamados /mnt/origen y /mnt/destino, montar tus discos en esos dos puntos, teniendo en cuenta lo ya dicho, y luego simplemente copiar los archivos desde un punto a otro. Incluso puedes proceder luego a montar sys, proc y dev tal y como harías para una nueva instalación, y hacer un chroot en el disco de destino para facilitarte el tema de la instalación del bootloader. En realidad el proceso es como descomprimir un tarball con un stage3 en la instalación, pero en lugar de descomprimirlo lo copias, y está actualizado y con todos los paquetes ya instalados.

----------

## cameta

Fantástico, ahora a comprar un disco duro nuevo. 

Por cierto ahora esta fallando el openoffice. 

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: line 120:  2647 Bus error               "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"

Por lo visto ya se están corrompiendo los archivos y esto sólo va a ir a peor.

----------

## i92guboj

Solo un apunte: si tu disco duro está agonizante, cuanto más lo uses más posibilidades hay de que el fallo generalizado y definitivo se adelante. Si te queda información importante por rescatar, deberías hacerlo cuanto antes. Si no, mejor déjalo apagado hasta que vayas a realizar el cambio.

----------

## cameta

Ya he acabado de rescatar todos los datos importantes. Ahora aunque se sufriese un fallo generalizado no seria una cosa grave. 

De todas maneras no deja de ser cierto que este disco duro esta agonizando y puede dejar de funcionar en el momento menos pensado.

----------

## Annagul

¿Tienes instalado smartmontools? Aunque ya hayas copiado los datos importantes del anterior disco duro y ya ejecutes tu sistema desde el nuevo, podría darte una pista de qué está fallando.

Esta herramienta, además, debería vigilar la buena salud de los discos duros y avisar al usuario de desastre inminente...

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Muchísimas gracias
> 
> El disco duro me ha vuelto a dar problemas al arrancar y estoy seguro que llegará un momento que va a fallar completamente. 
> 
> Montar el origen read only supongo que es así no?
> ...

  Si montas solo lectura, cuando haces la copia con -a le dices que te lo copie con todos los atributos que tenga, en este caso incluira la copia con solo lectura. cuidado con eso.

----------

## i92guboj

No. cp -a copia las propiedades o atributos de los archivos, no las opciones de montaje del sistema de archivos.

Otra cosa es que algunos drivers (vfat, y no se si iso9660 y alguno más) no dispongan de dichos permisos, y los falseen o emulen en el montaje del sistema de archivos.

Muchas guías de backup serias aconsejan montar read-only el sistema origen, es la forma más fácil de garantizar que no será modificado en mitad de la copia, y, por tanto, de asegurar que la copia es consistente. De otra forma, podría ocurrir que los últimos ficheros modificados o añadidos no se añadan de forma correcta al backup, y se pierda información.

----------

## cameta

Hola, he decidido que lo haré con rsync.

Me ha surgido una cuestión

¿Sería buena idea aprovechar para cambiar el sistema de archivos a ext4?

----------

## quilosaq

Si. Mucho más rápidas las comprobaciones periódicas entre otras ventajas.

----------

## i92guboj

Llevo usando ext4(dev) desde antes de que fuera declarado  estable, y no he tenido ningún problema con él. En lo que respecta al uso cotidiano es lo mismo que ext3, solo que con algunas ventajas añadidas. La más notable para el usuario normal y corriente son los tiempos de comprobación, que son tan solo una fracción de lo que eran con ext3.

----------

## cameta

M

/dev/sdb3 alignment is offset by 2048 bytes.

This may result in very poor performance, (re)-partitioning suggested.

me da este mensaje.

Resulta que he particionado el disco duro en 3 particiones y la última hace aproximadamente un tera. ¿Es preocupante?

----------

## cameta

```
fdisk /dev/sdb

The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than

the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal

I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xf32a97d4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1              63       80324       40131   83  Linux

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sdb2           80325     1092419      506047+  83  Linux

Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sdb3         1092420  1953520064   976213822+  83  Linux

Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.

```

----------

## cameta

Arreglado con una versión más moderna de fdisk. 

De paso he aprendido unas cuantas cosas más sobre discos duros.

```
fdisk /dev/sdb

The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than

the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal

I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xf32a97d4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1            2048       67583       32768   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2           67584     1116159      524288   83  Linux

/dev/sdb3         1116160  1953525167   976204504   83  Linux

```

----------

## cameta

Un problema, no existe el rsync dentro de la dvd live de gentoo.

Bueno he conseguido arrancar con la partición de solo lectura y he conseguido hacer el rsync. Pero hay unos cuantos archivos corruptos que no se han copiado.

Francamente, ya no estoy seguro de si esto va a funcionar y tenga que hacer una instalación nueva.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Un problema, no existe el rsync dentro de la dvd live de gentoo.
> 
> Bueno he conseguido arrancar con la partición de solo lectura y he conseguido hacer el rsync. Pero hay unos cuantos archivos corruptos que no se han copiado.
> 
> Francamente, ya no estoy seguro de si esto va a funcionar y tenga que hacer una instalación nueva.

 Puedes intentarlo que el hermano ubuntu, alli tiene el rsync instalado. De que funciona funciona ya yo lo he hecho antes y no hay problemas. pasar todo el sistema de un disco a otro te ahorra horas de instalación y es impelable como un tiro al piso.

----------

## cameta

Si funcionar ha funcionado, el problema es que ha habido bastantes archivos corruptos.

Tampoco quiere montarse el archivo con ext4, por mucho que he compilado el soporte para el mismo en el kernel.

----------

## cameta

Mi etc/fstab

```
/dev/sdb3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb1      /boot      ext4           noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/sdb2      none      swap      sw       0 0
```

----------

## cameta

ext3-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

ext2-fs (sda1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240) 

da estos mensajes, y a continuación dice que monta ext4 en modo de sólo lectura.

Me parece que es como esto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885048.html?sid=2e1511a2811b61387e0b1e481992736a

----------

## cameta

He conseguido arrancar copiando los dev

----------

## cameta

Creo que ya puedo dar por finalizada la transición.  No sólo he salvado los datos, sino que he aprendido muchísimo sobre como hacer copias de seguridad, el funcionamiento de los nuevos discos duros y por supuesto sobre el sistema de archivos ext4.

PS

Lastima de haberlos creado con la opción de archivos grandes de 2 teras.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Lastima de haberlos creado con la opción de archivos grandes de 2 teras.

 

¿Por qué dices esto?

----------

## cameta

```
ext4 = {

      features = has_journal,extent[b],huge_file[/b],flex_bg,uninit_bg,dir_nlink,extra_isize

      inode_size = 256
```

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ext4

----------

